
Everything you have ever wanted to know about Nootropics, but were afraid to ask - jamesbritt
https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Ah6BY-Lk_-wEdEwyMXNyQ29kTVJDT1FDSXhsWFo2VXc&hl=en&authkey=CMXbgvEF#gid=0
======
Alex3917
This list is missing marijuana: anxiolytic, anti-inflammatory, anti-
angiogenic, anti-viral, antibacterial, neuroprotective, pro-neurogenisis.
Hands down the most important of any drug there is. Plus it increases your IQ
by an average of 6 points, decreases your diabetes risk by 66%, and can be
used to treat everything from Parkinson's to cancer. There is even some
research suggesting that up to 50% of all infant mortality may be the result
of marijuana deficiency.

~~~
tmcw
This post is missing: citations.

~~~
Alex3917
Is there something in particular that you weren't able to find via Google or
Wikipedia?

~~~
mattdeboard
Is there some reason you expect anyone to try to prove or disprove your bald
assertions? This type of reasoning is called argumentum ad ignorantiam, or
argument from ignorance. When you boldly assert 'x', then provide no proof,
then subsequently expect others to disprove your assertion, you expose the
weakness of your own argument.

It is not our responsibility to prove or disprove your assertions. If you have
enlightening information to share with the class which you can cite, then
please, by all means do. Otherwise, get thee gone.

~~~
tygorius
Hmm, no. [<http://philosophy.lander.edu/logic/ignorance.html>]

Had he argued that his points were valid simply _because they hadn't been
disproven_ , then it would have been an argument from ignorance.

Just because someone makes an assertion without attaching footnotes does not
make it a fallacy.

~~~
mattdeboard
I stand corrected. In my defense, however, in a reply to another poster he
seemed to imply that because someone hadn't researched his point, his points
weren't untrue.

------
jodrellblank
More than I ever wanted to know about Nootropics, and yet somehow also less.

"Rivastigmine - common positives: memory"

That's it? ... OK, I guess that's all I need to know. Hook me up with some of
that.

------
edkennedy
A friend of mine who is a biochemist recommended against Vinpocetine in his
experience with vinca-alkaloids. He said they drop blood sugar hard and fast.
A little research on T-Nation.com said that these low grade hypoglycemic
attacks happen when starting to use Vinpocetine. I tried Vinpocetine and found
the mental benefits to be good, however the physical effects left me rather
sluggish.

------
jamesbritt
Linked from <http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=149832>

------
brianwillis
How does one go about getting their hands on these prescription drugs for
anything other than their intended purpose? I doubt my doctor would be likely
to risk disciplinary action by handing over narcolepsy meds just so that I can
outsource discipline and willpower to a pill.

~~~
Evgeny
I ordered some Modafinil/Provigil from <http://www.biogenesis-antiaging.com>
recently. It took it about 2 weeks to reach Australia. The package contained a
note "was opened by customs for inspection" but the pills were left intact so
I guess it is not quite so illegal here.

I haven't tried it yet, I'm waiting for the time when I'll have a full day
completely free, so I can not yet comment on quality. The box _looks_
authentic as far as I can tell.

~~~
Evgeny
Oh, isn't it funny ... the common negatives for Modafinil "Irritability,
tunnel vision, panic, adverse skin reactions (rare), talking to yourself,
circular thoughts, emotional dulling."

So, other than skin reaction, which is rare, I'm not getting anything I don't
have already at least to some extent. Looks like a win-win!

